# Filly born without eyes?



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

So a friend of mine and I adopted a mare who had a filly born without eyes. So we will have the mare and foal soon. Filly seems to have some vision in the right eye but none in the left. We are not sure yet though.

What would you do if you had a foal born with no eyes? Would you put them down? Or would you Keep them? If you would keep them, how would you deal with training a blind (or mostly blind) foal?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> So a friend of mine and I adopted a mare who had a filly born without eyes. So we will have the mare and foal soon. Filly seems to have some vision in the right eye but none in the left. We are not sure yet though.
> 
> What would you do if you had a foal born with no eyes? Would you put them down? Or would you Keep them? If you would keep them, how would you deal with training a blind (or mostly blind) foal?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So the filly does have eyes then?


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

She might have one.. It is not developed fully though if she has one. It is very small and she has to turn her head in a very awkward way to see (if she can see).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I would put it to sleep.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If you're going to keep the filly, I'd have a complete physical exam done. If she was born without eyes or just one small one, there are likely to be other things wrong with her as well. 

As far as training her, good luck. You both have a lot of challenges ahead of you.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I would keep her alive for sure, unless she becomes dangerous to herself or others.

My, much older, mare is nearly blind and she functions super well. She needs a little extra "help" at times, bells on pasturemates, etc, but she's ridden often and has no major life issues related to her sight loss. In a new large pasture, I have to section it off so she doesn't get too worked up about having a large new space but otherwise she does just fine in a 6 acre pasture.

I might put a small bell on mom - braid it into moms' mane or something, but just take it day by day.

I also wear my keys on a carabiner attached to a belt loop on my jeans, around my mare, (wearing a bell would work too) so she can keep track of me. I used to not do that and, while she did fine, there always seemed to be an element of stress about where I was for her. Now that I jingle, she's A LOT more relaxed around me.


Good luck! 
I really love that my mare is nearly blind. I would obviously love it if she were fully seeing but blindness is not nearly the death sentence most think of it as. She does take a bit more care than the average horse but that's ok for me since I like feeling needed and she definitely needs me! haha


ETA- I totally second SR and getting a full exam to make sure nothing else is wrong. For sure.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Get a complete exam done like SR said. If there's nothing else wrong I would see what the options are for that eye I.e. complete removal IMO she's young so she would be able to adjust faster than an older horse.

And then if you and your friend are up to it and have the experience then I would go for keeping her


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Honestly. Sad to say but I would put her down.


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

My heart breaks on cases like this. Part of me would want to 'save' her since she seems to fight to be alive and does well. But on the other hand I would probably humanely let her go to prevent any further heartache that will be inevitable unfortunately. 
I suppose it would all depend on circumstances and what I was capable of handling.
I wish you the best of luck at whatever decision you decide, for it will be hard either way.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Please be kind and put them down. I kept two horses for 23 of their 27 years. You say, now, that you want to pay and care for them. In 5 or 10 years, you might not be able to dos so. Do it NOW.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOh! Why did you have to post photos?


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i would euthanize the foal. it's the best thing in the long run, especially when you don't have a lot of time/money/space/appropriate facilities/etc to deal with such a case.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmm, sure is a cute little thing. You know I really can't make up my mind on this one, if she checks out OK, should blindness be a death sentence? I'm not it it should, she wont be stressed about it, this is her normality, she will grow up coping with her reality. Maybe it will work out fine, maybe it wont, but I'm thinking that I would give her a chance, see what happens. 

very bad quality video of blind horse in Cowboy challange






Better video of blind 2nd level dressage horse.






Think in terms of what she CAN do, not what she can't.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Right, and that is what we are thinking. If she does have sight in at least one eye and has no other major problems we will not euthanize her. If she has other problems on top of this, we will put her down. 

Mom was totallly emaciated at conception so we are worried there are other things that didn't fully develop. What's got me though with this baby is she that she is incredibly sweet. INCREDIBLY. Not too mention smart. I fell in love with her in just the 5 mins I was with her.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

There is a ranch in Montana? that rescues all blind horses. They have a happy healty colt that was born without vision.

Put gravel around fences so she learns where they are at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

Awww man, the harsh reality of nature 

I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So sad.
I have a horse that's now pretty much blind in one eye but at least she can compensate with having the good one but she still bangs her head sometimes
You'd need to make sure there aren't any protrusions she can knock herself on especially when she starts running around, maybe hang bells off things as guidelines to water troughs etc
Honestly I think I would have her put down - people are always going on about what's natural and giving a horse a natural life but this poor little thing wouldn't survive long in the wild.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The eye open like it is on the left side, I feel is a deathtrap for her. The chances of infection are high with her.

I'd have the vet assess her, see what can be done to remove/close the eye as normal as possible. 

for me...Id probably have her put to sleep. I wouldn have the facilities or "nice" horses to be able to pasture her, unfortunately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's odd that she twists her head so to see.. I would think that there's something else coming into play there. It's not normal for them to cock their heads so even if they're blind. 
I'd get my best vet on the case and get an opinion from them. My gut says that there's something bigger that's wrong with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

Check with vet, if blindness is her only problem- and you or people you are working with are experienced horse people, go for it- if you are up to the challenge. Golden, ya beat me to it (the videos). Especially with a baby, they don't know any different, so it's not as scary to them. 

My sister in law had a foal born mostly blind (completely on one side, other side may as well be). Close to 10 years old now, and is doing fine. She is rideable, sane, healthy and does just fine.


----------



## LadyFire (Dec 30, 2012)

I say get an exam done. If She is fine and healthy there is no sane reason to destroy a healthy life. The BEST trail/everything horse I ever had was completely blind. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> It's odd that she twists her head so to see.. I would think that there's something else coming into play there. It's not normal for them to cock their heads so even if they're blind.
> I'd get my best vet on the case and get an opinion from them. My gut says that there's something bigger that's wrong with her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



See, the reason i think she does the head twist is to see. I think there is an eyeball in there but just not fully developed. It makes me nervous for her overall health =[


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Try to sell this horse in the future.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I know a totally blind horse, no eyes at all. and he twists his head A LOT. so she could be doing it and completely blind. my gut also says there is probably more wrong with her than the blindness.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Cocking the head sounds more like a hearing issue then eyes. I think before you become too attached, you had better think about a possible 30 year plan. Are you up to that committment? It is huge and a lot will need to be done to make life comfortable and fair for this young lady. Hope it all works out. For me putting her to sleep while she is young would be easier then waiting and bonding more and more. Either way, it is going to suck and I wouldn't want to have to make that decision. I have had to do it in the past. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Mean as it may sound, I would have had it put down as soon as it hit the ground. Get a vet check but whatever you choose it's going to be bloody difficult. I don't want to even think of the difficulties you're going to have training her  best of luck


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Wallaby said:


> I would keep her alive for sure, unless she becomes dangerous to herself or others.
> 
> My, much older, mare is nearly blind and she functions super well. She needs a little extra "help" at times, bells on pasturemates, etc, but she's ridden often and has no major life issues related to her sight loss. In a new large pasture, I have to section it off so she doesn't get too worked up about having a large new space but otherwise she does just fine in a 6 acre pasture.
> 
> ...


Wonderful post! I had friends with a blind filly and they did about the same. A little extra time and effort. The filly learned to nuzzle up to another horse and that horse became her "eyes". The owners rode her and she lived to be around 25 years old and having a full and happy life.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Try to sell this horse in the future.


Really what does that have to do with it? If the OP decides to keep her, there is nothing to say that she will want to try and sell her, could make the decision to euth her at any time.

People do sell blind horses though, not sure that I would pay for one, but it does happen. IF and IF this little girl checks out healthy apart from her lack of sight, there is no reason not to try and see how she gets on.

At the same time I wouldn't blame anyone for deciding not to try and putting her down. All I'm saying that it doesn't have to be euth now or take on a 30 year commitment, you could decide to keep her or put her down on any one day of her life.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> It's odd that she twists her head so to see.. I would think that there's something else coming into play there. It's not normal for them to cock their heads so even if they're blind.
> I'd get my best vet on the case and get an opinion from them. My gut says that there's something bigger that's wrong with her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just of interest here......when I worked at the track we had a beautiful filly called Mini, she was 'my' horse:wink: Anyway, I've posted about this before. But she would pitch a fit if you reached above her eye and would go through the gap and onto the track crooked, tilting and cocking her head from side to side, at the time we just thought she was a dink entering the track and that perhaps she'd been knocked about at the previous trainers.

About two months went by and I'd been her strapper the whole time and I had noticed some bluing in her eyes....but at about that time she went to a different trainer and I never heard any more about her until approximately two years later and it turned out she was developing cataracts and went completely blind. Hence the head tilting/cocking and head shyness. So the head cocking and tilting does happen.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Corporal said:


> Try to sell this horse in the future.



Uh what??




Anyways as for the head cocking deal it doesn't seem too out of the norm IMO.

We have a 1/2 blind horse at the ranch and he holds his head the same in order to see sometimes

Like I said before, if the vet checks out I would say go for it.

Training a blind horse does not have to be "extremely difficult". And having been blind from birth itay be easier for her down the line.
That is if she does turn out healthy.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

EquineBovine said:


> Mean as it may sound, I would have had it put down as soon as it hit the ground. Get a vet check but whatever you choose it's going to be bloody difficult. I don't want to even think of the difficulties you're going to have training her  best of luck


We would have, too. We did not own her when she was born. She is now almost a week 1/2. So now we don't know exactly what to do.

It will be hard to place a horse like this if we get her into her adult years. I am worried about the quality of life she will have if in the event we can no longer care for her. 

A 30 year plan would be hard to come up with as I don't know if we could keep her that long. =[ We would have to a build a stall specialized for her and she would need special handling... I don't see this going the way I wished it would.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Sometimes the hardest thing is the right thing
So many unwanted healthy horses out there needing homes and cant find them - placing this one long term is going to be tough and once she leaves you no guarantee of where she ends up and what she gets put through.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Just to add, when it becomes time for my next horse, I plan to actively seek out one that is vision impaired. They ARE hard to place (and, to be honest, I would not have brought my mare home if I known about her sight issues) but please don't assume no one will want her in later years. I'm 100% sure I'm not the only one with a heart for blind horses.

If I could, I would offer to take her now. But I'm a college student and 2 horses is not a financially responsible decision for me. One horse is barely possible and certainly not "responsible"! :lol:


Anyway, really, it just KILLS me that so many people seem so willing to put this horse down just based on her sightlessness. Yes, she's going to be hard to place but blindness is not a mental defect, it's just a physical one. If she vet-checks fine for everything else, she could go on to be the next something amazing in the horse world.
And she's a baby! My mare was 27 when her blindness really took hold and that's been the most hard part. Lacey knows how things should be and therefore sometimes has a hard time trusting me over her internal horsey-instinct. Since this filly was born bind/nearly blind, she literally could do ANYTHING. She doesn't know anything but being blind. She won't know anything about trusting her own instinct, it will all be the instinct of the person she's bonded with (that is, if she's brought up to trust humans implicitly, but it sounds like you, OP, have that part handled!  ).
She could literally do anything. We know she's blind, she just knows she's who she is.

That's just my $.02 :wink:


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> Just to add, when it becomes time for my next horse, I plan to actively seek out one that is vision impaired. They ARE hard to place (and, to be honest, I would not have brought my mare home if I known about her sight issues) but please don't assume no one will want her in later years. I'm 100% sure I'm not the only one with a heart for blind horses.
> 
> If I could, I would offer to take her now. But I'm a college student and 2 horses is not a financially responsible decision for me. One horse is barely possible and certainly not "responsible"! :lol:
> 
> ...


Excellent made point, but the problem that I am having is not just her lack of sight. I am also worried that since she didn't fully develop eyes and mom was emaciated throughout the pregnancy, what else didn't develop correctly? How do we know there aren't mental defects? What if her insides aren't developed and she is constantly sick?

We have to think about her well being as well as our financial situation.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you called the vet to see when they can come out to do an exam? Until then you just have to wait. Then I would ask the vet. Also, I would start training now, and talking lots to her so she knows your voice. That will help since she isn't even two weeks now. We had a filly with only one eye, she was a great horse. She died at age 12 from a heart attack. Due to a heart condition. So yes, more than likely something else is underdeveloped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Excellent made point, but the problem that I am having is not just her lack of sight. I am also worried that since she didn't fully develop eyes and mom was emaciated throughout the pregnancy, what else didn't develop correctly? How do we know there aren't mental defects? What if her insides aren't developed and she is constantly sick?
> 
> We have to think about her well being as well as our financial situation.


I think the possibility of mental/internal issues are something to be dealt with down the road - as in, if the vet can't find anything wrong now (if there's something significantly wrong with her per the vet - brain damage or that eye is a significant issue beyond just being blind, etc, I'm in the "put her down" camp - she doesn't need significant suffering), please don't make a decision based on "what-ifs."

She may be perfectly healthy, mentally and physically (besides the eyes). She could also have some significant problems, in which case I would probably join the "put her down" people. But I just hope you'll give her a chance. 

And immune issues CAN be handled somewhat effectively. My mare has ERU which is an auto-immune disease like any human auto-immune disease: she's likely to get sick more, she can get fungal infections more quickly, etc. However, all those issues are easily managed. She doesn't get vaccinated every year, I try to keep hr at home and away from other horses as much as possible (she lives with a pair of goats), and I fed her natural immune boosting "stuff." She hasn't been sick in over a year since I implemented these plans and her immune system is literally junk. :lol:
The other thing is that she lives a really happy life. She is thriving in her environment and it's something I thought I would never see. She's not depressed because she can't see, she doesn't mope around because she's not around horses (she's actually more relaxed away from other horses!), she loves to be ridden, and so on. 
I almost had her directly put down after her diagnoses, because I thought we would never be able to handle it, and boy I'm glad I decided to give her more time. I thought that this disease would get the best of us but in fact, we're getting the best of this disease.



I know you want to do the best thing for this filly and that's really commendable. Just please don't make a decision based on "what-ifs" or possibilities.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Right, I totally agree and we don't want to put her down. We want to get her to live but the reality is that is may not happen =[


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know what I refuse to think that that filly is blind. The behaviors sound like she sees. I would get a vet to check on that eye to see if she can see, if she can-keep her! there thousands of horses out there who function normally with 1 eye. She is lucky, because she will have never known any different.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I rode a a horse once that had vision in both eyes, then one day became blind in one eye... he was 23... he coped with it pretty good, but one day I got a call from the owner saying that he had died... it was from a heart attack they think... they found him tangled up in barbed wire, and when he was trying to get up, they figure he scared himself enough to kill himself... So if you do decide to keep her alive, MAKE SURE she is not in barbed wire, electric wire, or even poor made wooden fences... as she could do the same... or could harm herself in a different way.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Excellent made point, but the problem that I am having is not just her lack of sight. I am also worried that since she didn't fully develop eyes and mom was emaciated throughout the pregnancy, what else didn't develop correctly? How do we know there aren't mental defects? What if her insides aren't developed and she is constantly sick?
> 
> We have to think about her well being as well as our financial situation.


This is a very real possibility. A few years ago I bought a pregnant mare in early spring (Sight unseen) when she arrived at my house she was emaciated. She was due in less than 3 months. I obviously started to feed her up as much as I could while still being safe. By the time she foaled in late June she was a touch underweight but nothing serious. She had a healthy, very healthy, big colt. He grew quickly, was super smart, had tons of energy and easily kept up with the other foals. I sold him in his yearling year, he was was big and strong and full of life. The spring before he turned two he got sick and went down FAST. Vet did an autopsy and discoverd that his lungs and heart were very small. The vet didn't know the history on the mare and said to the owners of the foal at that time, "I am sure the mare must have been underweight or malnourished when she was in foal with him, this is a common problem I see.."


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Someone else mentioned it already - there is a ranch somewhere that takes on blind horses. And who says you have to train her? As long as she's trained to have manners, be halter broke etc, she might have a wonderful like as a pasture puff or companion horse.

That's assuming she has no other issues. 

Here you go: I'm sure they'd offer some advice, or even take her if you couldn't cope. Rolling Dog Farm Rescues and Shelters Disabled Animals | Lancaster, New Hampshire


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGRanch said:


> This is a very real possibility. A few years ago I bought a pregnant mare in early spring (Sight unseen) when she arrived at my house she was emaciated. She was due in less than 3 months. I obviously started to feed her up as much as I could while still being safe. By the time she foaled in late June she was a touch underweight but nothing serious. She had a healthy, very healthy, big colt. He grew quickly, was super smart, had tons of energy and easily kept up with the other foals. I sold him in his yearling year, he was was big and strong and full of life. The spring before he turned two he got sick and went down FAST. Vet did an autopsy and discoverd that his lungs and heart were very small. The vet didn't know the history on the mare and said to the owners of the foal at that time, "I am sure the mare must have been underweight or malnourished when she was in foal with him, this is a common problem I see.."


Oh no! Who was that?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Oh no! Who was that?


Bullseye. I am sure you can vouch for me that he seemed like a very healthy, normal foal.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I vote see what the vet says, then decide. Nature is amazing and especially adaptable to disability. If she is otherwise healthy and you have time to invest she will only require more handling and supervision than a regular foal-maybe- or she may adapt to her lack of sight like a fish to water. 
Every life deserves a chance and blindness shouldnt be an automatic death sentence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

i would put her down too =/


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would put the foal down.

Not only is there the possibility of some other, more serious, health issues going on, but making sure she has proper care and training is going to be very tough and, likely, expensive. It will require you to completely renovate your property, getting rid of all wire and anything sharp that might possibly snag her at any point, putting a wide swatch of gravel or some other alternative footing around every single fence line, making sure she has an appropriate pasture companion (not all horses make good seeing-eye horses), etc.

Training her to be ridden creates a whole new set of problems. What if she doesn't have that innate "born broke" temperament? What if she goes through a phase of bucking or trying to bolt? Unlike a sighted horse, she can't avoid obstacles and is, therefore, a tremendous risk not only to herself, but to her rider. It's one thing to own and continue to use an _older_ horse who's sight is failing. They already know all the cues, they know to trust the human and obey. A young horse doesn't know _any_ of that.

Another thing to think of, even though Corporal may have made the point a little more gruffly than necessary, she's right. What are the odds of finding this filly a home in the event that you are no longer able to keep her? Even if you did somehow get her broke, who in the world would want to buy her? I wouldn't. I wouldn't even take her for free because of all the inherent costs and risks associated with owning a blind horse. I'm not trying to sound callous, but I feel it's better not to sugarcoat my opinion on the matter either.

If she were at my house, I would spoil her completely rotten for a few days and then have her put down. Then, I would find another, useful, horse in need of a good home and give them one.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGRanch said:


> Bullseye. I am sure you can vouch for me that he seemed like a very healthy, normal foal.


:shock: 
That's who I figured based solely on your timeline description.... But I'm shocked. Stunned, actually. He was a very healthy, big foal. I'm really sorry to hear of that, Tiff..


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure lucky Zierra turned out. We got her dam at 10/11 months pregnant and she was so emaciated we didn't even believe she WAS pregnant. She was only 14hh and 6 years old. A month later, she gave birth to a strong as an ox filly, unassisted. We were shocked. That filly nursed for over a year (no ability to separate them at the time) and I swear that's what made her grow as she topped out at almost 14.3hh and 14 years later, she's still healthy as an ox!

I think I vote for putting her down. It seems to innocent, so silly, being blind, but everyone is right about the massive changes needed to property and the financial strain of caring for her. Healthy trained horses are difficult enough to sell right now, nevermind blind fillies who may neve be rideable. 

Ultimately it's your decision but I don't think anyone could fault you for deciding to put her down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

I would only put her down if she had something wrong internally or absolutely no other options for her. My friend owns a gelding who was born with absolutely no eye on one side and was blind in the one he had. He is an amazing riding horse and super healthy and going strong now at 22 years old. I would get an exam to ensure her health and then if healthy and if my heart wasn't prepared to take her on I would make every attempt possible to see if someone else was, like that rescue. If she's happy and healthy otherwise why should she not be given every chance possible? Every life is a blessing, she is obviously fighting strong and blind or not she is a very lovely filly. I bet she surprises you in the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

well if she can't see now it won't be long until she stabs herself with what ever eye she has with the dangerous boards. I just don't understand why people do not try and make their places as safe as possible. That is dangerous for a horse with vision let alone one that has limited vision.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been watching this thread and thinking about this situation randomly while doing other things......I think I'd have to euthanize unfortunately.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

What ever happened to this filly?

Cody, a blind Andalusian colt has a similar story!
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/cody-9-week-old-blind-andalusian-263217/


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

If a vet determines that there is nothing wrong with her (other than her sight) and you keep her for the next year, 2 years 10 years, etc. and things change and you can't keep her and also aren't able to find a suitable home, is it really worse to put her down after 1,2 or 10 years of happy, healthy life, than it is to put her down now? It may be harder on YOU, but I am certain it wouldn't be harder on her, since she would know nothing different, and with proper care, would live happily for the time she had with caring people.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just saw this thread! Oh my gosh, poor horse! I'm with Wallaby on this one, let her live her life so long as there isn't anything else wrong. I know a couple of blind horses that are simply amazing. One mare is blind in one eye but she adapted and is still as sweet and sane as can be. The other went blind due to moon blindness (not sure of scientific name... that's what we call it here) and was in training. It took some tweaking of training methods but the horse walks, trots, canters and does trails like a pro and never spooks. Blind doesn't mean death sentence, and I'm sure there are many people out there like me who look for a good horse (eye sight or no). I'd give her a life until you can't keep her anymore, what's the worst that happens? You can't keep her and put her to sleep after she knows that she was loved and spoiled rotten? I know one farmer that does all of his farm work on horseback on a blind horse. The horse still ropes cattle, cuts them and ground ties like a pro. It took a lot of hard work to get that horse like it is but because of it the farmer added a few new tricks to his training repertoire and the horse got a free meal ticket! I wish you luck.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Its an interesting story, blind horses do have a chance!

I am not sure I could handle a horse who went completely blind through his life, even though I didnt handle a mare that was almost blind, but I have a one eyed horse at home, and he is a pleasure to work with.

good luck


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Please note: This is an old thread... I was just asking for an update.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I think I would have it pts, a friend of mine has a completely blind goat, it is terrible to watch it walk into things, get stuck, trip over stuff it can't see etc the worst is when it gets lost and freaks out. 

I think its in the animals best interest if I'm honest.

Edit: oops, only realising this is an old thread! How is the filly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Just an FYI. I adopted a mare with 1eye over a year ago who use to cock and tilt her head I think to see better too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Unfortunately it did not end as well for our filly. One day while I was going to get her, I saw that she had laid down under the fence and would need assistance to get out. I grabbed my friend and opened the gate up. Well, when she stood up she stumbled and lost her footing which turned into a violent siezures which left her paralyzed in a screwed up position for about 15 seconds. It was absolutely horrifying. 
She would have 5 more of these seizures over the course of 3 days. We decided that she was already a liability being blind, young, and simply a horse so we made the tough decision to put her down. I have seen horses have seizures but never this bad. Unfortunately, I don't think her brain developed properly and I don't think she fired on all cylinders so to speak. 
These seizures got increasingly worse as the days went on...

RIP Stevie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

LostDragonflyWings, do they know what caused the eyes to be missing?
Vet thinks poor nutrition and genetics. We are thinking the same.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this update


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear such a sad update, but kudos to you for giving her a chance, and then for letting her go, two good decisions I think.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, it wasn't easy.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

I would think it entirely depends on the horse. You can't just say "If it's blind put it down" right off the bat. Some horses would take terribly to blindness, and be constantly spooked and afraid. For a horse like that, yes, putting it down would be best. Some horses would take it in stride (There are a few HF members with blind horses if I remember correctly.) In the case of a horse BORN blind I would be even less inclined to put it down - that is the norm for her. She has no idea she's blind. She's never known anything different. I own a blind bird - not the same as a horse but it's an animal where sight is just as vital. She's doing fantastic, has been blind since birth and is a feisty little thing just like her sighted cousins.

Keep an eye on her and see how she adapts. I would not put her down unless she starts showing signs of going downhill because of it - stress, spooky, constant fear, etc - but because she was born that way I would guess she'll do just fine as long as you're prepared to offer the extra care she needs.

EDIT: Just read the update. Sorry to hear it - sounds like she had issues beyond blindness. :c


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear your story has a sad ending. She certainly was very lucky to have such a wonderful home while she was alive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

she deserves a chance but if she becomes dangerous or just plain miserable then it'd be best to let her go, like you did, so sad,poor girl but she got the chance she deserved. I guess a little girl in heaven needed a friend.


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Unfortunately it did not end as well for our filly. One day while I was going to get her, I saw that she had laid down under the fence and would need assistance to get out. I grabbed my friend and opened the gate up. Well, when she stood up she stumbled and lost her footing which turned into a violent siezures which left her paralyzed in a screwed up position for about 15 seconds. It was absolutely horrifying.
> She would have 5 more of these seizures over the course of 3 days. We decided that she was already a liability being blind, young, and simply a horse so we made the tough decision to put her down. I have seen horses have seizures but never this bad. Unfortunately, I don't think her brain developed properly and I don't think she fired on all cylinders so to speak.
> These seizures got increasingly worse as the days went on...
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear that! I am also sorry that she seemed to have so much more going on than just blindness. 

I agree with the decision to put her to sleep due to her seizures, etc. Had it just been the blindness, she may have had a better chance. 

How old was she when she was put down?


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> LostDragonflyWings, do they know what caused the eyes to be missing?
> Vet thinks poor nutrition and genetics. We are thinking the same.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Neither Cody's initial owner's vet or our vet said anything as to why they did not develop fully. His mom is/was well cared for and the owners breed Andalusians, so she has had foals in the past. This is the first "not normal" baby they have had.

Our vet said it was good that Cody could turn and walk in both directions, and said that as long as his head tilt didn't get worse that he should be fine. Did your friends filly's head tilt get worse with time? Was she ever able to turn and walk in both directions?

Cody has been deemed, by our vet, to be otherwise healthy and "normal".


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I didn't notice the head tilt getting worse but then again I realized the inevitable and spaces myself from her because she chose me as her person.. As cheesy as that sounds. It was very hard for me. She could walk in both directions but I knew she preferred one way over the other.
I looked into fluoride poisoning but her mom was in good well water. I honestly think she had a predisposition for it and the lack of nutrition made it happen or there was simply not enough nutrition to grow 100%. She was very little and she was not formed properly in many other ways.

It is such a shame because she was smart and sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry for any typos, I am on my phone and REALLY tired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------

